# airpods 2 impossible baisser le son



## eckri (15 Janvier 2021)

avec mes airpods 2eme generation depuis peu c'est impossible de baisser le son sur mon iphone IOS 14.x
meme si je mets le son a zero  dans le centre de controle  ils restent a fond

j'ai ca depuis quelques jours alors que tout marchait avant , d'ailleurs le symbole de reglages du volume a change , maintenant ce sont des airpods au lieu du symbole volume sonore 

savez vous comment regler ce probleme

merci


----------

